

Beam weapons nearly a reality - mcantelon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/26/ionatron_still_going/

======
elblanco
If they released a video of some test of the supposedly working prototype
(which they should be at if they are approaching weaponization), I'm sure
they'd have investors lining up.

